# Lindsay Lohan – so lebt sie jetzt bis zum Knast



## Mandalorianer (19 Juli 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan – so lebt sie jetzt bis zum Knast

Nur noch 1 Tag, dann muss Lindsay Lohan in den Knast .* Doch die Zeit bis dahin lässt die leidgeprüfte Schauspielerin nicht einfach so verstreichen. Lindsay begab sich kürzlich in die Erholungs- und Therapie-Einrichtung „Pickford Lofts in West Hollywood“, gegründet von Star-Anwalt Robert Shapiro, der schon O.J.Simpson vertrat. Shapiro soll Lindsay ab jetzt auch juristisch vertreten.

In Pickford versucht die 24-Jährige ihr Leben mit einem geregelten Tagesablauf wieder in den Griff zu bekommen. Während der Unterkunft wird jeder Gast individuell durch einen 24-Stunden-Manager betreut. Neben dem „Zwölf-Schritte-Programm“ der Anonymen Alkoholiker werden auch kognitive Verhaltenstherapie und andere Behandlungen angeboten. Außerdem stehen morgendliches Meditieren, Berufs- und Lebensberatung, Bildungs- und Freizeitangebote auf dem Programm. Wöchentlich dürfen Familienmitglieder zu Besuch kommen. Ein gesundes Verhältnis zur Familie steht besonders im Mittelpunkt.

Die Lofts sind großräumig und bieten alles, was man im Alltag benötigt. Dem Bewohner stehen unter anderem Flat-Screens, DVD-Player, ein Sofa, mehrere Beistelltische und kabelloses High-Speed-Internet zur Verfügung. Eine große Küche beherbergt Herd, Ofen, (Tief-) Kühlschrank, Toaster und Mixer.

Lindsay muss sich trotz des Komforts an strenge Regeln halten. Kein einziger Tropfen Alkohol wird in den „Pickford Lofts“ toleriert. David Kaiser, Spezialist für Entzugs-Patienten, glaubt jedoch nicht an den Nutzen von Lindsays Aufenthalt: „Pickford ist noch zu früh für sie. Lindsay braucht eine richtige (medizinische) Rehabilitation.“ Auch Lindsays Vater Michael zweifelt an der Unterbringung: „Ich bin froh über ihre Fortschritte, aber es handelt sich hier nicht um eine Entzugsklinik. Man bleibt nur rezeptfreien Medikamenten und Alkohol fern. Lindsay nimmt aber verschreibungspflichtige Medikamente.”

Ob Lindsay Pickford nur als Vorwand nutzt, um Richterin Marsha Revel umzustimmen und die Haftstrafe aufzuheben, bzw. zu verkürzen, ist noch unklar. Mutter Dina und Lindsays Assistentin Eleanor haben Lindsay jedenfalls schon einen Besuch abgestattet.



​
*
bis denne 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (19 Juli 2010)




----------



## Mandalorianer (19 Juli 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan verdrängt Haftantritt - Update*

Lindsay Lohan verdrängt Haftantritt

Schauspielerin Lindsay Lohan glaubt offenbar immer noch, dass sie um einen Gefängnisaufenthalt herumkommt. Sie war wegen Drogen- und Alkoholmissbrauchs zu 90 Tagen Haft verurteilt worden. 

Lindsay Lohan bricht nach Gerichtsurteil in Tränen aus 
Bekannte der 24-Jährigen berichteten dem Internetdienst "TMZ", sie gehe nach wie vor nicht davon aus, dass sie am Dienstag ihre 90 Tage dauernde Haftstrafe antreten wird. Ihr neuer Anwalt Robert Shapiro, der einst den wegen Doppelmordes angeklagten Ex-Footballer O.J. Simpson vertrat, habe ihr allerdings deutlich gemacht habe, dass kein Weg daran vorbeiführe.

Lohan war im November 2007 wegen Drogenmissbrauchs und Alkohols am Steuer verurteilt worden. Weil sie in der Folge mehrfach gegen ihre Bewährungsauflagen verstieß, verhängte ein Gericht in Beverly Hills am 6. Juni die 90 Tage Haftstrafe. Nach dem Gefängnisaufenthalt muss sich Lohan drei weitere Monate in einer Entzugsklinik behandeln lassen.

Mitte vergangener Woche hatte sie sich bereits freiwillig in eine Entzugseinrichtung in Los Angeles begeben. Wie eine nicht näher benannte Quelle der US-Zeitschrift "People" damals erzählte, wollte sie erreichen, dass ihr Gefängnisaufenthalt dadurch verkürzt oder ganz gestrichen wird.

*Nana Lindsay ... jetzt nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken
das wird schon wieder ...

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## krawutz (20 Juli 2010)

Völlig sinnlos. So lange sie nicht begreift, warum sie in den Knast muss, helfen solche Maßnahmen nur dem Konto der Klinikbetreiber.
Und begreifen kann sie's nicht - wie sollte das auch funktionieren mit einem Hohlraum unter der Schädeldecke.


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2010)

So lässt es sich gut leben


----------

